# What are your thoughts on this project ?



## P Bailey (Dec 24, 2005)

I may have this in the wrong catergory ? I have been working on this calendar and would like some feedback. Is this something that might sell ? I may add more information pertaining each camera .. Here's what I have so far. Each month has a different camera.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 27, 2005)

That would be a nice looking calender :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Ajax said:
			
		

> That would be a nice looking calender :thumbup:


definitely.


----------

